# Hemet double/single century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone riding in Hemet this weekend? I will ride single


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm there. I'll be with a group leaving at first light. I think I'll be in a Livestrong Jersey.


----------

